# Camera suggestions



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I am considering buying a camera for the lease. I AM really not looking for anything to complicated or high end, just want something I can take some good clear shots of with a modest zoom lens. 

Do you folks have suggestions of brands and models or have a one they want to part with. I am not looking to drop allot $$ and other the other hand for something modest how much should I expect to spend?


----------



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

not trying to sound cliche but you really do get what you pay for. the body and lens i am looking at for my next purchase is in the neighborhood of $5k! just make sure you get some good glass for your body


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

First, answer a few questions and I'll try to be helpful.
1. what types of things do you plan on taking photos of?
2. do you plan on printing your photos?
3. what's your budget?

Most "point and shoot" cameras today take excellent photos if you just want digital images you can share with your friends online. They also have zoom lenses which zoom pretty far for their size.

Don't mistake the fact though that a digital SLR (Single Lens Reflex...aka camera with a removable/interchangeable lens) is MUCH more capable if you want to get away from "automatic mode" and take some beautiful imagery. An SLR will give you much more control and you'll also have a larger digital sensor which allows for better prints upwards of 20x30 etc.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Seriously look into Micro 4/3s format cameras often referred to M43. Glass is much cheaper for long lenses and they take great pictures. These two Galleries were both shot with an Olympus EM1, the cheaper EM5 has equal sensor quality -

https://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157648354333639/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157648759573951/

I own three other Canon Pro DSLR bodies and big glass. But when I travel the Olympus goes in my bag. The newer Oly M43's also have built in WiFi and a great app that works on Android or Apple that lets you share photos quickly on line.


----------

